# 2003 M3 Convertible....is lower than MSRP possible???



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

Looks like I can get a 2003 M3 convertible December 2002 delivery date at MSRP. The dealer seems firm at MSRP, but before i say "yes" i want to make an offer under MSRP. 
Has anyone paid less than MSRP?If so how much less.
How much would be less than MSRP would be reasonably possible?

Any input is appreciated.

Max


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ask Jon at Cutter...I'd guess you would have to go to the midwest where demand is lower for that kind of deal. They are still very popular (1 year wait list here)


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

I ordered out of state and got $500 off MSRP, but then ended up having to pay a $1000 courtesy delivery fee. But its still better than nothing.


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2002)

Max,

Please come on back (with your checkbook in hand)...



--CJ


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CJ said:


> *Max,
> 
> Please come on back (with your checkbook in hand)...
> 
> ...


He he...



Welcome to The 'Fest Chamal...

:thumbup:


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

LOL.......... CJ

You are a great guy............honestly....... I 'll still come and bug you, stay friends. But, business is business.

Max

ps: You registered on the forum just to post a message to me.....WOW I am touched.


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

I went to Claridge BMW today in Northern California and they have a '02 M3 Convertible with a $10K markup. LOL. But I bet somebody will buy it. :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

kster said:


> *with a $10K markup*


Yikes!:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for the order Max!!!

:thumbup: 

You sure that you don't want HK Sound??
:dunno: 

No matter what, it's going to be a b.i.t.c.h.en Bimmer!!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Max,
Don't cheap out on the HK system. You're buying a $60K car for Godsake. 

M3 Convertible is in high demand. Even in the midwest, so DON'T kid yourself thinking that you can save a few bucks. Trust me...
:banghead: 

Congrats w/ your order...

 beewang

P.S. BTW, think about the Nav System... I got it, and will never buy another car w/ out it.


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

Beewang:

"Don't cheap out on the HK system. You're buying a $60K car for Godsake"

I have a 2000 323 with the HK upgrade at the moment and I am not happy with the sound at high volume levels. I plan on adding an amp and upgrading the speakers once I get the car.

"P.S. BTW, think about the Nav System"

Nav, don't need it, 90% of the times I know where I am going and have a great sense of direction. Last time i used a car with nav, I knew faster routes.

I agree both will add resale value, but for me they don't make sense.

Thanx for the advice,
Max


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Max said:


> *
> .....Nav, don't need it, 90% of the times I know where I am going and have a great sense of direction. Last time i used a car with nav, I knew faster routes........*


Ha!!! Okay tough guy.... 
Seriously thou... (and this won't be the last time you hear this)  I was once as tough as you thou... and best way I can describe it is this... "if you never had A/C... then you wouldn't know how it feels..." Nav is more than a fancy map toy for the rich and wealthy.... even if you think you know your hometown well for the last 20 years. Ask how I know...

The Nav is similar to that PDC you'll have on the M3, you will soon wonder how you ever lived without it. 

Congrats on the M3,

beewang


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

He bee...

Let me ask you a question:
What the heck are you doing in this pic???
:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *He bee...
> 
> Let me ask you a question:
> What the heck are you doing in this pic???
> ...


Heisman pose!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Bingo!!!


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Nav is not necessary... I got it because I like the look of the screen on my dash!  

But you will regret it if you do not have power seats! The non power ones are a pain.

Anyways, congrats on your new M.... you never really answered the original post of whether you got a M for below MSRP!!? :dunno:


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

"Anyways, congrats on your new M.... you never really answered the original post of whether you got a M for below MSRP!!?"


I found a dealer that was going to discount $675 if I added the HK upgrade (offset the cost of the HK), but they were 2 hours away.
I already new CJ and Jon Shafer at Cutter Mototrs here in Santa Barbara and they would sell it to me for MSRP. I decided to stay with CJ and Jon, I know they will take good care of me and my car.

Impulss: The M3 convertible already has power seats.

Specs of my M3 convertible:

2003 M3 convertible :thumbup: 
Carbon Black/Imola red interior 
SMG 
Heated seats 
Bi-xenons 
Lumbar

Did not go with HK upgrade, will add an amp and change speakers later. 
Did not add 19" wheels will probably go with SSR GT3's later. 
Nav, don't need it.

Max.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

That's going to look hot!! Yeah, I MSRP is pretty much all you can get now. 

I'm telling you you're not going to like not having power seats!!!

My friends 2001 M3 doesn't have power seats and it's annoying. After you tilt it forward for the rear passengers, the seat doesn't click back into the previous (lower) sitting position until the front passenger sits down on the seat... This makes the seat fly back-- scaring the front passenger and possibly hitting the rear passenger. For girls who are light, this might not occur until after you launch the car.


----------



## Max (Mar 15, 2002)

It comes standard with power seats, and also you can move the seats forward and backwards (see buttons on the side of the seat back), when letting someone into the back.

Max


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

I believe the buttons are for the width control.. but thanks, I believe you are right... for 2003, power seats are standard?  I will see when I get my car!


----------

